# drilling block wall with vermiculite in it



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

tommu56 said:


> I had to punch some 4" holes in a block wall filled with vermiculite it created a mess.
> 
> Any ideas how to stop the flow or minimize it for next time?
> Foam didn't work the wall is 28 ft high and holes are about 5' from floor.
> I still got a big mess to clean up tomorrow.


 

The last time I ran into that I couldn't stop it. 20' wall, I had to just let it empty down to the penetration.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw someone leak that stuff in a return air plenum. What a never ending mess that made in the white on white apartment that was downstairs.
It worked its way around the filters and blew out of the AC vents..:laughing:. Not like the smoke monster on Lost or anything, but just enough for it to be omnipresent.


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

Have a buddy stand there with a shop vac while you are drilling?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Once you drill through the one side, roll up some 1/4" hardware cloth, or smaller and pop it in the hole. Sometimes this will unroll partially and block further pouring out. Then try to keep from wrapping it in the drill when you punch the other side.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I usually have a wad of paper towels and jam it in as quickly as possible. I just keep adding to the wad, pushing it up until it sticks in place.
You will not be able to stop all of it, but its better than letting the entire chase empty and have a cold section on the wall


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

DUCT SEAL. Drill-then seal- then installl and seal.

Not rocket science.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> DUCT SEAL. Drill-then seal- then installl and seal.
> 
> Not rocket science.



How about foam


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Just hope nobody that knows there may be asbestos in that stuff happens to see it.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> How about foam


I tried that I drilled a bunch of holes in the mortar joint above the hole and sprayed the foam in that might work if you did it a day or 2 before but not an hour before. :laughing:
The foam was still soft oh yea it was about 20º out I think that slowed the foam curing.

I had them send a sample out for testing for asbestos we have about 10-12 drums of stuff to get rid of


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Just hope nobody that knows there may be asbestos in that stuff happens to see it.


It was only a certain vintage of vermiculite that had any traces of asbestos. I think he's safe. 

I generally jam in paper towels or shop rags with a piece of all thread to stop the vermiculite flow.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

That's easy to say until it all comes pouring out like that scene in the Indiana Jones movie.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> It was only a certain vintage of vermiculite that had any traces of asbestos. I think he's safe.


Based on?


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> It was only a certain vintage of vermiculite that had any traces of asbestos. I think he's safe.
> 
> I generally jam in paper towels or shop rags with a piece of all thread to stop the vermiculite flow.


I looked at a small cabin attic job filled with the stuff. I told the homeowner the same thing about probably not being asbestos. Tested it and found it was beyond the safe percentage. They are waiting to get the extra 4 grand to replace that old bath fan now. :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> It was only a certain vintage of vermiculite that had any traces of asbestos. I think he's safe.
> .


We had ALOT of that here in the buildings. 
If you think it might be,, then test it. If it's positive then they have to have it abated. 
It was also used as a binder in old plaster, in floor tile & in the mastic used to bind the tile.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

sand is even worse. I was doing a school who filled the walls with sand for accoustics. i filled about 7-8 of those large cardboard boxes with sand. I was drilling, told my journeyman that there was sand/**** coming out of the hole. she said dont worry, thats normal....
she then came over and saw what appeared to be a small sand castle... Wasnt so normal anymore


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Wouldn't be easier to drill a small diameter test hole first to see what, if any, surprises are in the wall? That would give you a chance to work out a plan to keep the filler in. Surely that's less labor than cleaning up the huge messes that you guys reported.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Last time I ran into it I was 5' from the roof.. Just ran the drill until the wall was cleared out, it kept preventing me from pushing my wire through.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Wouldn't be easier to drill a small diameter test hole first to see what, if any, surprises are in the wall? That would give you a chance to work out a plan to keep the filler in. Surely that's less labor than cleaning up the huge messes that you guys reported.


I had done it in this wall before in a different spot so I knew what was there so I had the drums ready to catch it. It is still a mess and still looking for ideas for next time!

tom


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

The vermiculite produced by Zonelite in Libby MT contains asbestos. They also produced a lot of the vermiculite that was used.

http://www.electricianeducation.com/safety/zonolite.htm

This it dangerous stuff and should be avoided till tested.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

tommu56 said:


> I had done it in this wall before in a different spot so I knew what was there so I had the drums ready to catch it. It is still a mess and still looking for ideas for next time!
> 
> tom


Thanks for the response Tom. :thumbup:

Now how's this for an idear:

Next time, drill a small hole (1/4" max) dead center on where you need to drill the bigger hole. Then inject fast-setting expanding foam into the hole. Use a full can if necessary. Let it set then you should be able to drill the bigger hole and the only debris should be the expanded foam. 

My guess is this is something you can do in the morning and by or just after lunch the foam should be set enough to do the trick.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> The vermiculite produced by Zonelite in Libby MT contains asbestos. They also produced a lot of the vermiculite that was used.
> 
> http://www.electricianeducation.com/safety/zonolite.htm
> 
> This it dangerous stuff and should be avoided till tested.




from post #10

"I had them send a sample out for testing for asbestos we have about 10-12 drums of stuff to get rid of "  

I haven't got results back yet though!!!!

tom


----------

